# More ground effect craft



## comiso90 (Sep 29, 2007)

Russian stuff was posted in the past... here is more info:

Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Ground Effect and WIG Vehicles


Unlike the Soviet concepts, the Pelican would not operate from water, but from conventional runways using a series of 76 wheels as landing gear.

.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 29, 2007)

Interesting stuff...I never knew that such aircraft existed


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 29, 2007)

Very good; do you have more data?


----------

